# What is your opinion on interracial dating/marriages?



## Moochie (Nov 11, 2012)

Do you see anything wrong with it?

I'm bi-racial and technically so is my partner, I'm Finnish/Korean and he is Italian/"American" as in British ancestry. I look asian he looks white as, well he looks white. 
I personally see nothing wrong with interracial relationships. Love who you want to love.


----------



## Fran93 (Aug 16, 2013)

You said it yourself. It doesn't matter.

This shouldn't even be up for discussion.


----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)

It's fine..
It's like asking if it's okay to drink water. Why shouldn't it be?


----------



## Bluestar29 (Oct 26, 2013)

It actually does matter but only if you planning on having kids.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

I've dated a couple guys who were not my race. I don't see a problem with it. As the OP said, "Love who you want to love." It shouldn't make a difference. Unfortunately, even in this day and age, some families would still freak out over it. There are people in my family who would've if things had gotten serious. And I find that ridiculous.



Bluestar29 said:


> It actually does matter but only if you planning on having kids.


I disagree. I have a friend who is white and her husband is black. They have two beautiful, smart, happy, healthy, mixed race children who have plenty of friends, are succeeding in school, and are well adjusted. There is no downside for them.


----------



## HTS117 (Dec 27, 2013)

There is absolutely nothing wrong with it at all. Just the like the person above me said, there are a few people who really care, but honestly, most people don't care. If two people of different races are in love, who can really stop them? There is nothing wrong with you dating someone outside your race, as long as you are happy loving them, then no one can say a word to you.


----------



## thirdcoming (Jun 29, 2013)

Bluestar29 said:


> It actually does matter but only if you planning on having kids.


how so?

I'm from several different races myself, so to me interracial dating/ marriages is as normal as breathing.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

Now that I think about it would probably generate some general discomfort in my family if one of us were to have a serious relationship with someone that wasn't "white".

I personally couldn't care less, it's 2014 FFS.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

why the hell would skin color be a factor in whether someone is dateable or marriage material?


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Why can't you use the search function

There is already a long thread on this matter with enough opinions


----------



## Moochie (Nov 11, 2012)

Zeeshan said:


> Why can't you use the search function
> 
> There is already a long thread on this matter with enough opinions


I did not know. Thanks though, I will look it up!


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

Nothing wrong with interracial relationships and marriages. I can't believe this even needs to be said. Bang anybody you want to so long as it isn't an animal, your close relative, or a child. Consent is all that matters after that. I think it's pretty simple. It makes me sad that anyone would condemn a biracial couple in the year 2014.


----------



## CheekyBunny (Nov 10, 2013)

I have no issue with it. I date outside my race anyways.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Interracial = better FACT
I love your avatar btw Moochie


----------



## Morumot (Sep 21, 2011)

Of course there is nothing wrong with it. Why is this even up for discussion?


----------



## MysteriousH (Apr 27, 2013)

I don't find anything wrong with them, I actually love seeing interracial couples.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I lav me some asian muff


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

In the distant future there won't be any races. Everyone will be mixed. 

No more white people, no blacks, no Asians, no Hispanics just one mixed race. Some suggest we will all look like Brazilians (they are very mixed).


----------



## Nads (Jan 2, 2013)

We're all part of the human race. Skin color shouldn't matter.


----------



## absreim (Jun 19, 2012)

My understanding is that genetic diversity makes for stronger genes, so I'd say it is a plus. I am surprised that evolution hasn't caused the majority of people to prefer dating outside of their race.


----------



## Conquer Fear (Aug 11, 2013)

I am white and would date any race, and I am sorry if I come off as bigoted or racist or close-minded, but it bothers me when I see so many black guys with white women... I live in Brooklyn, NY and see it every 3 seconds walking down the street... I tend to be more attracted to Latina women or Indian or light-skinned black women anyway so I am not sure why it bothers me... 

For example, I sometimes see unattractive dirt-poor black guys dressed in rags with no education or social skills dating pretty, educated, rich white women... I think also many of these black guys treat the white girls like TRASH and end up leaving them just to go to the next one. I know there are exceptions to every rule, I am just judging from what I have seen/heard/read online. 

The only other real big interracial group I see dating is Jewish men and Asian women... I don't know where the attraction originated from... no offense, but in these relationships it seems like the Jewish man is usually rich/successful/worldly/educated and the Asian woman is kinda "going along with the program"

Anyway these are just my opinions, I don't mean to offend anyone.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Conquer Fear said:


> For example, I sometimes see unattractive dirt-poor black guys dressed in rags with no education or social skills dating pretty, educated, rich white women... I think also many of these black guys treat the white girls like TRASH and end up leaving them just to go to the next one. I know there are exceptions to every rule, I am just judging from what I have seen/heard/read online.


I doubt you have ever seen an unattractive, uneducated, dirt-poor black guy who dresses in rags dating a pretty educated rich white woman.

Did you stop the couple and ask about his educational background or income? And just because you think he's unattractive doesn't mean she feels the same. I assume you don't have a vag, right? Maybe he has a huge penis? Maybe he's an up-and-coming rapper?

It sounds like you make way too many assumptions. Stop assuming things.


----------



## Conquer Fear (Aug 11, 2013)

I agree that I am making some generalizations, but I also think many stereotypes have some foundation of truth...

As far as undesirable/unattractive/poor black guys dating top-shelf white girls, I see it all the time... it is more commonplace than you think because many white women regardless of their wealth or status seek out black guys... whether it be in secret or publicly... I know for a fact rich older white women go to the Caribbean to have random sex with poor black guys.

While I obviously can't know for sure what is in someone's bank account or how many degrees he has, I am speaking from what I have been exposed to, seen conversations in person... Obviously, the women find something attractive or they wouldn't date them... my point is that most of these women are willing to be used, while sooooo many other men would treat them better or appreciate them more, not to mention have more in common with them.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

I really don't see why this is even a question. Of course it's alright! I don't see why race would have any effect on how dateable someone is. I can't find any logical reason as to why it would, even the common arguments against it make no sense.

People argue that the culture is different. But the problem with this is, race =/= culture. Most of the people from different races you encounter will essentially be from the same culture as you, assuming you live in the same place. A black person and a white person growing up in the same environment will be from the same culture. And even real cultural differences can be overcome.

And besides, if we say culture is a limitation, then how would me, as a white guy, dating lets say a Russian girl be any different than me dating a Japanese girl? Both are from different cultures, just one happens to be the same race as me. Most of the time, the culture argument is just an excuse for racism.

And finally, the family argument. If you have racist family members, I understand you'd feel pressured and it would make family reunions uncomfortable for both you and your partner. But are you going to let those family members choose the people you're allowed to love, arguably one of the most personal choices (if you can even call it a choice) you make in your life? If you are, that just shows your own weakness of character.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

absreim said:


> My understanding is that genetic diversity makes for stronger genes, so I'd say it is a plus. I am surprised that evolution hasn't caused the majority of people to prefer dating outside of their race.


When you think about it though, that couldn't work long term as the races would become united, so there'd be nobody outside your own race to date.
Also, people used to not be able to travel all that far, which is why the current races emerged in the first place, adapted to the different climates in different areas of the globe.
With modern means, we are able to live pretty much where we want to, but people do need to be aware of things like not getting enough/getting too much sun when moving North/South.

But no, there's absolutely no issue with people dating whomever they want.
It's sad that it could even be thought to be an issue.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

In my opinion, skin color is just skin color. It isn't anything but pigmentation. 

Love is love. It has no color.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

I dont have a problem with it. My step brother is mixed race and my nephews and niece are too. Its amazing how many people still have a problem with this though.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

I think it's awesome that this site is basically unanimous on accepting interracial relationships. I was starting to lose hope on the "Controversial Discussion" forums.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Sometimes I pretend I can't see him because the wall behind him is also white...and he tells me to get busy answering call center inquiries. :um


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Conquer Fear said:


> I am white and would date any race, and I am sorry if I come off as bigoted or racist or close-minded, but it bothers me when I see so many black guys with white women... I live in Brooklyn, NY and see it every 3 seconds walking down the street... I tend to be more attracted to Latina women or Indian or light-skinned black women anyway so I am not sure why it bothers me...
> 
> For example, I sometimes see unattractive dirt-poor black guys dressed in rags with no education or social skills dating pretty, educated, rich white women... I think also many of these black guys treat the white girls like TRASH and end up leaving them just to go to the next one. I know there are exceptions to every rule, I am just judging from what I have seen/heard/read online.
> 
> ...


I know the feel

I'm not even white but even I cringe when I see so many gorgeous white girls with african men


----------



## buklti (Jul 23, 2010)

Call me old fashioned, but I think people should stick to their own race if their gonna have kids. I always feel bad for all those coco babies. They are not gonna be black enough for blacks or white enough for whites.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Goddamn it, not even one hour after I congratulated the site...


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Gwynevere said:


> Goddamn it, not even one hour after I congratulated the site...


Some posts that were here before were deleted too XD


----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm all for interracial dating and marriage. Personally I see nothing wrong with it. As for empirical evidence, I've seen some research conclude genetic diversity could be harmful health wise in the long run. I've also seem come conclude genetic diversity would have a healthier outcome in the long run. Genetic diversity has been in play throughout our evolution so I think the good will outweigh the bad.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

I have absolutely no problem with it. If someone told me that they did have a problem with it, then I would loose quite a lot of respect for them.


----------



## Conquer Fear (Aug 11, 2013)

bucklti said:


> Call me old fashioned, but I think people should stick to their own race if their gonna have kids. I always feel bad for all those coco babies. They are not gonna be black enough for blacks or white enough for whites.


Actually, I think mixed race people are the best looking... I am ghost-white and try every summer to work on my tan... too white is NOT ATTRACTIVE to most people.... same thing with being very dark skinned, very dark-skinned black girls are not attractive to most men... oddly, very dark-skinned black MEN seem to be attractive to 95% of the female population, regardless of looks...

Just my opinion...


----------



## Bluestar29 (Oct 26, 2013)

thirdcoming said:


> how so?
> 
> I'm from several different races myself, so to me interracial dating/ marriages is as normal as breathing.


I am mixed myself( so obviously not against interracial dating). I was actually referring to the clash of two culture and the effects it might have on a kid.

It is easy to just say it doesn't matter when in actuality it does.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Bluestar29 said:


> I am mixed myself( so obviously not against interracial dating). I was actually referring to the clash of two culture and the effects it might have on a kid.
> 
> It is easy to just say it doesn't matter when in actuality it does.


My parents are from another culture, I grew up in the west, my siblings and I lived the clash of the cultures and we aren't walking around scarred by it. Maybe by other things, but not that. I think having a background of more than one culture helps you be more objective and well rounded in a sense.


----------



## sleepforeverandever (Mar 18, 2013)

It's normal to me, my grandmother is dark skinned and my grandfather is as white as you can get lol
Mixed kids are the cutest too.


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't see the problem. I think there are more black girls than white girls here anyway.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

My only relationship was interracial. Doesn't matter about color.


----------



## therealbleach (Jan 11, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Some posts that were here before were deleted too XD


indeed it is easy to achieve consensus when you can censor/ban any other opinions.


----------



## therealbleach (Jan 11, 2013)

AngelClare said:


> In the distant future there won't be any races. Everyone will be mixed.
> 
> No more white people, no blacks, no Asians, no Hispanics just one mixed race. Some suggest we will all look like Brazilians (they are very mixed).


really? Sounds incredibly boring.

oh well, guess we can't complain if the whole world ends up as great as Brazil, such a peaceful and equitable country.


----------



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

Interracial relationships are OK I suppose, it depends on the couple. One of my favourite boxers: ex heavyweight world champ David Haye, is a product of an interracial marriage. As a libertarian I believe these things are down to individual choice. 

But some people are concerned they're being promoted to artificially alter Western demographics. There are entire towns and cities in England where white English people are a thing of the past thanks to open door immigration, I don't exaggerate. So the concern is that along with immigration racial-mixing is being used to gently erase the British out of existence. I don't believe there's a conspiracy afoot, I just think we have a tendency to always put other people ahead of our own and this has snowballed to the point where the British are on the decline while our 'guests' continue to go from strength to strength.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

There is absolutely nothing wrong with it, but as much as I strongly believe that intellectually, I'll admit that when I see an interracial couple, particularly a black male with a white female, I can't help but have a negative visceral reaction. Again, I truly am fine with it on a higher level, but I think there is a tribalistic tendency in humans that just makes us feel that such things are wrong for no good reason.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

chefdave said:


> Interracial relationships are OK I suppose, it depends on the couple. One of my favourite boxers: ex heavyweight world champ David Haye, is a product of an interracial marriage. As a libertarian I believe these things are down to individual choice.
> 
> But some people are concerned they're being promoted to artificially alter Western demographics. There are entire towns and cities in England where white English people are a thing of the past thanks to open door immigration, I don't exaggerate. So the concern is that along with immigration racial-mixing is being used to gently erase the British out of existence. I don't believe there's a conspiracy afoot, I just think we have a tendency to always put other people ahead of our own and this has snowballed to the point where the British are on the decline while our 'guests' continue to go from strength to strength.


No there isn't lol, 'white' people are in every single town and city in England at least as a minority. There might be some streets where that's true or like the odd neighbourhood here and there but to say 'entire towns and cities' is a bit misleading.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

lonelyjew said:


> There is absolutely nothing wrong with it, but as much as I strongly believe that intellectually, I'll admit that when I see an interracial couple, particularly a black male with a white female, I can't help but have a negative visceral reaction. Again, I truly am fine with it on a higher level, but I think there is a tribalistic tendency in humans that just makes us feel that such things are wrong for no good reason.


I'm not saying this is true in your personal case, but I think some of it stems from a thought pattern that goes something like this: 'they have a similar ethnic background to me therefore I am entitled to them over people from other backgrounds, even if I do not wish to date them. These are my people and this other group are stealing them from me.' which is... Pretty disturbing when you think about it, because people are not objects you are entitled to, and that thinking should be challenged as best as possible.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm not saying this is true in your personal case, but I think some of it stems from a thought pattern that goes something like this: 'they have a similar ethnic background to me therefore I am entitled to them over people from other backgrounds, even if I do not wish to date them. These are my people and this other group are stealing them from me.' which is... Pretty disturbing when you think about it, because people are not objects you are entitled to, and that thinking should be challenged as best as possible.


I'm sure that does tie into it, and absolutely those thoughts should be challenged. Actually, the worst sort are when I see an attractive white girl with a black guy, and I think "oh, she could do so much better" automatically. The higher parts of my mind kick in right after and tell me I know absolutely nothing about either of them, and that making such a judgement is wrong. I don't think I'm wrong for this, I honestly don't think we can control those sorts of visceral thoughts, and all we can be expected to do is, as you say, challenge those thoughts as much as possible.


----------



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> No there isn't lol, 'white' people are in every single town and city in England at least as a minority. There might be some streets where that's true or like the odd neighbourhood here and there but to say 'entire towns and cities' is a bit misleading.


OK, there are towns and cities in England that _with areas_ that contain no indigenous British people. 55% of people from the London Borough of Tower Hamlets for example come from an ethnic minority. They live together in a community, they're not evenly dispersed among their hosts so it gives the impression that the British are no longer present. There are also places like Dewsbury, West Yorkshire, that contain areas that are almost exclusively Muslim. Indeed this phenomenon was so prevalent it inspired one local journalist to write a book called _The Islamic Republic of Dewsbury_. London is 50% ethnic minority according to the last census, and as people tend to group together in clusters you can walk through large parts of it without seeing any British people.

We can debate the pros and cons of this but its a bit weak to suggest it hasn't happened.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

chefdave said:


> OK, there are towns and cities in England that _with areas_ that contain no indigenous British people. 55% of people from the London Borough of Tower Hamlets for example come from an ethnic minority. They live together in a community, they're not evenly dispersed among their hosts so it gives the impression that the British are no longer present. There are also places like Dewsbury, West Yorkshire, that contain areas that are almost exclusively Muslim. Indeed this phenomenon was so prevalent it inspired one local journalist to write a book called _The Islamic Republic of Dewsbury_. London is 50% ethnic minority according to the last census, and as people tend to group together in clusters you can walk through large parts of it without seeing any British people.
> 
> We can debate the pros and cons of this but its a bit weak to suggest it hasn't happened.


You blatantly exaggerated despite saying you weren't exaggerating, so I pointed that out, that's all. To be honest I'm pretty much done with debating the pros and cons of immigration with people now in real life and here. It comes up too much, so I'll pass for now lol.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

chefdave said:


> Interracial relationships are OK I suppose, it depends on the couple. One of my favourite boxers: ex heavyweight world champ David Haye, is a product of an interracial marriage. As a libertarian I believe these things are down to individual choice.
> 
> But some people are concerned they're being promoted to artificially alter Western demographics. There are entire towns and cities in England where white English people are a thing of the past thanks to open door immigration, I don't exaggerate. So the concern is that along with immigration racial-mixing is being used to gently erase the British out of existence. I don't believe there's a conspiracy afoot, I just think we have a tendency to always put other people ahead of our own and this has snowballed to the point where the British are on the decline while our 'guests' continue to go from strength to strength.


Maybe in london. I live in manchester and most of the places in manchester are majority white except for moss side, longsight, rusholme but even then there are still white people in those areas. Longsights population is supposed to be 80% non white, moss side is supposed to be majority carribean, african and rusholme has quite a big asian population as well as cheetham hill. I dont see why people get so uptight about things like this though.

Where I work is quite a diverse area, theres quite a lot of asian, african and carribean people. Obviously some people see that as a problem which annoys me sometimes.


----------



## onlynatalie (Jan 8, 2014)

I've been dating my boyfriend - of another race - for four years now, and I see absolutely nothing wrong with it at all! In fact, dating him has really opened my eyes to other cultures!


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Personally, I only find the product of that union to be alluring.

I'm not much into people who look like one thing.

I think where it's absolute SEX is when the person has a combination of things going on....


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Conquer Fear said:


> Actually, I think mixed race people are the best looking... I am ghost-white and try every summer to work on my tan... too white is NOT ATTRACTIVE to most people.... same thing with being very dark skinned, very dark-skinned black girls are not attractive to most men... oddly, very dark-skinned black MEN seem to be attractive to 95% of the female population, regardless of looks...
> 
> Just my opinion...


Agree completely. A tan is very attractive.


----------



## 94chasidy94 (Jan 8, 2014)

I've dated a guy outside of my race before, I see nothing wrong with it. I see people for who they are not their skin color


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

Haha. Calling Italian Americans "bi-racial" can get you wacked. 


I have no issues with race because I don't recognize it as a truth. It is an out-dated concept. All human beings come from the same origin and we even know now exactly where that was--Lake Turkana. As ice ages came and drew water toward the poles, the Lake dried up and that pushed animals and people to move away. But the Lake came back and so did animals and people in several cycles of drying up, moving out and then coming back. I don't like to be reduced to something called "white". And I'd just as soon no one reduced themselves to "black". I don't see Asians as "yellow" of indigenous Americans as red. Race is wrong.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Good thing if every one did it and had mixed race babies eventually racism wouldn't exist that only leave us to fight over religion and land


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Just normal. I dont understand why someone would think being in love is wrong just because of having different skin color.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Skin color shouldn't be a problem, it's a good thing, sharing cultures ect


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

I'll second what someone else said, that the family may not be pleased, however...

A good person is a good person, no matter what their race. Hypothetical question: if every woman of my race is a nasty woman, I should stick to her just because she's the same, and ignore the incredibly sweet caring woman of another race? Give me a break.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Conquer Fear said:


> I am sorry if I come off as bigoted or racist or close-minded...
> 
> Anyway these are just my opinions, I don't mean to offend anyone.


It doesn't seem like interracial dating is the issue for you. It just sounds like you're a racist.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Conquer Fear said:


> Actually, I think mixed race people are the best looking... I am ghost-white and try every summer to work on my tan... too white is NOT ATTRACTIVE to most people.... same thing with being very dark skinned, very dark-skinned black girls are not attractive to most men... oddly, very dark-skinned black MEN seem to be attractive to 95% of the female population, regardless of looks...
> 
> Just my opinion...


I don't find dark skinned black guys attractive. I only like the light skinned and 25% black. Not common here but you see many guys like that in Brazil.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

komorikun said:


> I don't find dark skinned black guys attractive. I only like the light skinned and 25% black. Not common here but you see many guys like that in Brazil.


I like my men pale like whitebread... and just as enriched.

:teeth

anyone? I'm here all week.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

komorikun said:


> I don't find dark skinned black guys attractive. I only like the light skinned and 25% black. Not common here but you see many guys like that in Brazil.





diamondheart89 said:


> I like my men pale like whitebread... and just as enriched.
> 
> :teeth
> 
> anyone? I'm here all week.


I'm an Equal Opportunity employer. (Ugh. That sounded really bad. Lol.)

Diamondheart, you do know that calichick is doing a site search on the word whitebread right now and will momentarily tell you everything that's flawed in your way of thinking...


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

CharmedOne said:


> I'm an Equal Opportunity employer. (Ugh. That sounded really bad. Lol.)
> 
> *Diamondheart, you do know that calichick is doing a site search on the word whitebread right now and will momentarily tell you everything that's flawed in your way of thinking.*..


It kind of turns me on when she tells people everything they believe in is a lie. :lol


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

All for it. I've been identifying less and less with my background and everything that comes with it, anyway.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

CharmedOne said:


> I'm an Equal Opportunity employer. (Ugh. That sounded really bad. Lol.)
> 
> Diamondheart, you do know that calichick is doing a site search on the word whitebread right now and will momentarily tell you everything that's flawed in your way of thinking...


I mean I like a variety but I'm kind of picky as to what ethnicity I'm willing to date. Some cultures (muslim countries in particular) are a turn off so I wouldn't date someone who grew up in such a country even if they seemed on the surface western. I might date a Japanese guy but not a Chinese or Filipino because I like and am familiar with Japanese culture.

I might be a little more open if I met them in person and got to know them but with online dating I'm especially likely to be dismissive.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I don't get why people would limit themselves. Especially suffering virgins.


----------



## Elros (Nov 17, 2013)

It's never been an issue for me


----------



## Conquer Fear (Aug 11, 2013)

kiirby said:


> It doesn't seem like interracial dating is the issue for you. It just sounds like you're a racist.


I don't really hate any one group of people more than any other... if I am racist, it only pertains to black men dating white women... it bothers me for some reason.... from what I have seen and heard, the black guys (generally speaking, for the most part) do NOT treat the women right, are not romantic, have no real gameplan or serious plans for a relationship, it is all about using them until the next white girl comes along... I don't understand for the life of me how these women put up with being used when so many decent men out there that would treat them like gold LONG-TERM that tend to have more education, career, decency, etc. get completely ignored...


----------



## buklti (Jul 23, 2010)

Sounds like an episode of the Kardashians.


----------



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

Conquer Fear said:


> I don't really hate any one group of people more than any other... if I am racist, it only pertains to black men dating white women... it bothers me for some reason.... from what I have seen and heard, the black guys (generally speaking, for the most part) do NOT treat the women right, are not romantic, have no real gameplan or serious plans for a relationship, it is all about using them until the next white girl comes along... I don't understand for the life of me how these women put up with being used when so many decent men out there that would treat them like gold LONG-TERM that tend to have more education, career, decency, etc. get completely ignored...


Totally agree with this.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Conquer Fear said:


> I don't really hate any one group of people more than any other... if I am racist, it only pertains to black men dating white women... it bothers me for some reason.... from what I have seen and heard, the black guys (generally speaking, for the most part) do NOT treat the women right, are not romantic, have no real gameplan or serious plans for a relationship, it is all about using them until the next white girl comes along... I don't understand for the life of me how these women put up with being used when so many decent men out there that would treat them like gold LONG-TERM that tend to have more education, career, decency, etc. get completely ignored...


Luckily you don't get to choose who dates whom or why


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

I come from a biracial family and I personally only like to be with white guys, but its hard to even get to notice me, with so many cute white girls to choose from


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Conquer Fear said:


> I don't really hate any one group of people more than any other... if I am racist, it only pertains to black men dating white women... it bothers me for some reason.... from what I have seen and heard, the black guys (generally speaking, for the most part) do NOT treat the women right, are not romantic, have no real gameplan or serious plans for a relationship, it is all about using them until the next white girl comes along... I don't understand for the life of me how these women put up with being used when so many decent men out there that would treat them like gold LONG-TERM that tend to have more education, career, decency, etc. get completely ignored...


Poor men of every race behave that way. Poor Irish men spending the baby milk money on alcohol. Poor Russian men beating their wives. Poor Latino men ...

Anyway, I'm a black man. I don't mistreat women. My brothers are married and they are great husbands. My brother-in-law is a black man. He has a pHd, 5 kids they homeschool. Why is that? Simple, we're not poor. It's not about race.

How did this thread get so derailed?


----------



## Conquer Fear (Aug 11, 2013)

I am not saying that most black guys are uneducated, mistreat women, etc. The point I am making is that there is no "narrowing down process" white women seek out black guys regardless and will settle for seemingly any black guy, no matter what their education or how well they treat them or any other qualifications...

I guess there is some jealousy, most of the white girls in my area won't even look at me (not that I am a prize but still) and laugh in my face but will simply date any black guy... it is almost like rubbing it in my face...

As far as Asian women dating Jewish men, that annoys me as well but doesn't bother me nearly as much... it seems like the Asian women, while smart, seek out upper-class, rich, educated Jewish men and basically use them for their money albeit seem to stay in relationships with them... I don't know exactly where the attraction comes from... 

About the opposite end of the spectrum, I rarely ever see Asian men dating white women or black women dating white men.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Conquer Fear said:


> The point I am making is that there is no "narrowing down process" white women seek out black guys regardless and will settle for seemingly any black guy, no matter what their education or how well they treat them or any other qualifications...
> 
> I guess there is some jealousy, most of the white girls in my area won't even look at me (not that I am a prize but still) and laugh in my face but will simply date any black guy... it is almost like rubbing it in my face...


lol


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Conquer Fear said:


> I am not saying that most black guys are uneducated, mistreat women, etc. The point I am making is that there is no "narrowing down process" white women seek out black guys regardless and will settle for seemingly any black guy, no matter what their education or how well they treat them or any other qualifications...
> 
> I guess there is some jealousy, most of the white girls in my area won't even look at me (not that I am a prize but still) and laugh in my face but will simply date any black guy... it is almost like rubbing it in my face...
> 
> ...


How do you know they're just using them for money if they stay together in a relationship long term?

Also, other people being attracted to stuff you're not attracted to is pretty normal.


----------



## Conquer Fear (Aug 11, 2013)

I get the feeling with Asian women and Jewish men, I am half jewish and this might be a stereotype but most jews tend to be successful, smart, and wealthy... for some reason Asian women initially appear to be very kind respectful, and subservient... eventually I think the opposite becomes the case, the Asian women end up being SUPER-CONTROLLING and turn the tables... Woody Allen is an example, despite the fact that Soon-Yi was his daughter in law, which was twisted in itself... Woody Allen was a neurotic, rich, smart intellectual and Soon-Yi, while not knowing much about her, was just along for the ride...


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah, Asian women are only subservient on the surface. Traditionally in much of East Asia the woman runs the finances. Like the husband gives his whole paycheck to his wife and she then doles out an allowance.


----------



## Conquer Fear (Aug 11, 2013)

I don't know that much about Asian women/Jewish men and that phenomenon.... I get the feeling most Asian women will not deal with guys unless they are rich/successful and Jewish men seem to fit that mold...
Mark Zuckerberg and his Asian wife is another example, and he is a multi-billionaire.

My dad's best friend is Jewish got divorced and blew 50,000 his entire settlement on Asian women and didn't even sleep with any...he is now broke haha

I once went on ONE DATE with an Asian girl, kinda a co-worker, she was VERY stand-offish, most Asian girls don't seem that sexual...

A lot of jewish guys may not have many options, so end up settling down and marrying the first Asian women they come across... I don't know that they are super-sexual relationships necessarily... I know that people in long-term relationships, the sex dies down after 2 or 3 years, just a fact, they have done studies... and the fact is jewish men marry asian women and stay with them long term... long-term means less sex... it is a mutually beneficial relationship... money is a factor, stability is a factor...

Just my opinion, there are exceptions to every rule...


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Sometimes I wonder if white guys who are real into Asian women tend to have small weiners.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Sometimes I wonder if white guys who are real into Asian women tend to have small *weiners*.


 :lol


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Yeah, Asian women are only subservient on the surface. Traditionally in much of East Asia the woman runs the finances. Like the husband gives his whole paycheck to his wife and she then doles out an allowance.


It's a MYTH that Asian women are subservient anyway. Who even came up with that? Maybe they meant suppressed. But that doesn't mean they are naturally subservient. I feel like some guys in the west just want to believe this is the case so they can live out their fantasies of having a gf/wife who caters to their every wish like a servant. Then they are stunned that behind the stereotypes, there's a real person who isn't a harem girl fantasy. :lol


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm an Asian that is into caucasian girls because I grew up within a caucasian circle. Most people think 'oh you can't date white girls that's just weird' to which I reply 'I don't give a s*** what most people think'.


----------



## therealbleach (Jan 11, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Sometimes I wonder if white guys who are real into Asian women tend to have small weiners.


 why? Are the rumors about the Asian girls true?


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Sometimes I wonder if white guys who are real into Asian women tend to have small weiners.


My gf is Asian and I am Italian so it dispels that myth.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I think its fine.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

No.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

No opinion, it's fine.

If you had to post more than a paragraph on this topic while pulling out every stereotype in the book, then you have issues with it obviously.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

The **** happened here? Could this thread be full of any more racism/stereotypes? :sus


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> The **** happened here? Could this thread be full of any more racism/stereotypes? :sus


 people have opinions. hondas must never marry Toyotas


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

^This thread sounds more like Toyotas better stick to Hondas, and must never marry Chevys. But more importantly, those big Cadillac Escalades better d--n well stay away from cute little Ford Mustang convertibles.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Race is a complete non issue to me.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

CharmedOne said:


> ^This thread sounds more like Toyotas better stick to Hondas, and must never marry Chevys. But more importantly, those big Cadillac Escalades better d--n well stay away from cute little Ford Mustang convertibles.


lmao, your opinion turns me on, even though i've never dated a chevy...seriously though on the original question i don't care, toyota's can marry a cute mustang i don't mind...


----------



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


> It's a MYTH that Asian women are subservient anyway. Who even came up with that? Maybe they meant suppressed. But that doesn't mean they are naturally subservient. I feel like some guys in the west just want to believe this is the case so they can live out their fantasies of having a gf/wife who caters to their every wish like a servant. Then they are stunned that behind the stereotypes, there's a real person who isn't a harem girl fantasy. :lol


Western men just want _feminine _women, not the aggressive, feminist, beer drinking, tattooed man-haters we seem to have produced. As feminism doesn't seem to have infected the East to same degree it has the West Asian women -on the surface at least- seem to conform to this more traditional ideal so naturally Western men find it somewhat appealing.

I'm not saying all women should be doormats, that's not attractive at all. Men often need women to lay down the law. But they don't need to go so far that they begin acting like men, and this is where feminism fails as an ideology. There's no cut off point. They didn't say: 'we've got the vote and legal equality in marriage so we're equal now", they continually pushed it to the point where some people where arguing for equal numbers of female builders in the name of equality. Madness.

Given the choice between a female western builder and a cute Asian housewife I know which one I would pick. Western women are free to act acknowledge the preferences of Western men or continue on their feminist path.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I care so little I haven't even completely read the thread title.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

chefdave said:


> Western men just want _feminine _women, not the aggressive, feminist, beer drinking, tattooed man-haters we seem to have produced. As feminism doesn't seem to have infected the East to same degree it has the West Asian women -on the surface at least- seem to conform to this more traditional ideal so naturally Western men find it somewhat appealing.
> 
> I'm not saying all women should be doormats, that's not attractive at all. Men often need women to lay down the law. But they don't need to go so far that they begin acting like men, and this is where feminism fails as an ideology. There's no cut off point. They didn't say: 'we've got the vote and legal equality in marriage so we're equal now", they continually pushed it to the point where some people where arguing for equal numbers of female builders in the name of equality. Madness.
> 
> Given the choice between a female western builder and a cute Asian housewife I know which one I would pick. Western women are free to act acknowledge the preferences of Western men or continue on their feminist path.


You have the money to afford a "feminine" wife that doesn't work?

http://englishteacherx.blogspot.com/2011/12/feminine-mystique.html



> So there's a lot of talk on the internet castigating American and European women for being masculine, and praising women in other countries for remaining true to their femininity.
> 
> But there's never much discussion of what feminine actually MEANS.
> 
> ...


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

chefdave said:


> Western men just want _feminine _women, not the aggressive, feminist, beer drinking, tattooed man-haters we seem to have produced. As feminism doesn't seem to have infected the East to same degree it has the West Asian women -on the surface at least- seem to conform to this more traditional ideal so naturally Western men find it somewhat appealing.
> 
> I'm not saying all women should be doormats, that's not attractive at all. Men often need women to lay down the law. But they don't need to go so far that they begin acting like men, and this is where feminism fails as an ideology. There's no cut off point. They didn't say: 'we've got the vote and legal equality in marriage so we're equal now", they continually pushed it to the point where some people where arguing for equal numbers of female builders in the name of equality. Madness.
> 
> Given the choice between a female western builder and a cute Asian housewife I know which one I would pick. Western women are free to act acknowledge the preferences of Western men or continue on their feminist path.


What's wrong with a woman being a builder? If she happens to be good at her job?


----------



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> What's wrong with a woman being a builder? If she happens to be good at her job?


Nothing I suppose. But most men probably wouldn't want a female builder as a partner just as most women probably wouldn't want a husband who works as a professional babysitter.

If, as a man, I attempt to feminise myself I need to accept that while it may appeal to certain types of women it won't appeal to others and ultimately it may limit my potential pool of partners. Well women, _if they genuinely want to be treated as equals, _need to accept the same consequences if they attempt the opposite.

Women can get tattoos, drink beer and work as builders if they want as this is their *free choice*. But men have their agency too, and they may well choose to exercise it by looking for partners who don't want to act like men if they happen to find such behaviour unattractive. Again this is their *free choice*. Women can take this into consideration or not. But they're not free to act as louts and then cry 'sexism' when men decide to look towards the East for girlfriends and wives because Asian women are more feminine.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

chefdave said:


> Western men just want _feminine _women, not the aggressive, feminist, beer drinking, tattooed man-haters we seem to have produced. As feminism doesn't seem to have infected the East to same degree it has the West Asian women -on the surface at least- seem to conform to this more traditional ideal so naturally Western men find it somewhat appealing.
> 
> I'm not saying all women should be doormats, that's not attractive at all. Men often need women to lay down the law. But they don't need to go so far that they begin acting like men, and this is where feminism fails as an ideology. There's no cut off point. They didn't say: 'we've got the vote and legal equality in marriage so we're equal now", they continually pushed it to the point where some people where arguing for equal numbers of female builders in the name of equality. Madness.
> 
> Given the choice between a female western builder and a cute Asian housewife I know which one I would pick. Western women are free to act acknowledge the preferences of Western men or continue on their feminist path.


:lol As an Asian woman I find this to be hopelessly naive. And yes I'm native born there. Don't confuse stereotypes with reality. I have a large family circle of Asian women, and all of them are not content being someone's housewives. And the ones who are, would never marry a western guy in the first place, because they value eastern traditions and the way things used to be done too much.


----------



## Sam M. (Sep 15, 2008)

I have no problem with them.


----------



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


> :lol As an Asian woman I find this to be hopelessly naive. And yes I'm native born there. Don't confuse stereotypes with reality. I have a large family circle of Asian women, and all of them are not content being someone's housewives. And the ones who are, would never marry a western guy in the first place, because they value eastern traditions and the way things used to be done too much.


I love it when someone prefaces a post with the :lol smiley. It doesn't come across as condescending at all.

As A Western man I'm disheartened by your inability to read plain English. In my post I specifically said that "on the surface" Asian women appear more feminine, i.e I'm open to the idea that this might not be the case.

Just jump right on in there with your anecdotes though, don't mind me. Facts are irrelevant when you're crusading against stereotypes, right?


----------



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

This is a real woman:






Girls, take note.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

chefdave said:


> Nothing I suppose. But most men probably wouldn't want a female builder as a partner just as most women probably wouldn't want a husband who works as a *professional babysitter.*
> 
> If, as a man, I attempt to feminise myself I need to accept that while it may appeal to certain types of women it won't appeal to others and ultimately it may limit my potential pool of partners. Well women, _if they genuinely want to be treated as equals, _need to accept the same consequences if they attempt the opposite.
> 
> Women can get tattoos, drink beer and work as builders if they want as this is their *free choice*. But men have their agency too, and they may well choose to exercise it by looking for partners who don't want to act like men if they happen to find such behaviour unattractive. Again this is their *free choice*. Women can take this into consideration or not. But they're not free to act as louts and then cry 'sexism' when men decide to look towards the East for girlfriends and wives because Asian women are more feminine.


I think anyone who decides someone is unattractive purely because they work in a job that's typically dominated by the opposite gender, is probably a bit insecure themselves deep down, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I think anyone who decides someone is unattractive purely because they work in a job that's typically dominated by the opposite gender, is probably a bit insecure themselves deep down, but that's just my opinion.


Alright, no need to bite my head off!


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

chefdave said:


> I love it when someone prefaces a post with the :lol smiley. It doesn't come across as condescending at all.
> 
> As A Western man I'm disheartened by your inability to read plain English. In my post I specifically said that "on the surface" Asian women appear more feminine, i.e I'm open to the idea that this might not be the case.
> 
> Just jump right on in there with your anecdotes though, don't mind me. Facts are irrelevant when you're crusading against stereotypes, right?


What facts?  You posted a bunch of stereotypes about western women AND eastern women. I told you about my experience as someone from the east who lives in the west, and has experience in both cultures. I think that carries a bit more weight than statements of opinion by someone who has no experience with eastern culture, or being a woman. You felt the emoticon I used was condescending yet your entire post is full of condescension. I mean really, a "you can't understand English" jab? :| Very unbecoming.

It appears as if you're just mad that I disagreed with your fantasy of submissive asian women. :stu Can't help you with that. I am only giving my perspective of the issue from where I stand, as an Asian woman.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

chefdave said:


> Alright, no need to bite my head off!


Not biting your head off, it was a general statement.


----------



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


> What facts?  You posted a bunch of stereotypes about western women AND eastern women. I told you about my experience as someone from the east who lives in the west, and has experience in both cultures. I think that carries a bit more weight than statements of opinion by someone who has no experience with eastern culture, or being a woman. You felt the emoticon I used was condescending yet your entire post is full of condescension. I mean really, a "you can't understand English" jab? :| Very unbecoming.
> 
> It appears as if you're just mad that I disagreed with your fantasy of submissive asian women. :stu Can't help you with that. I am only giving my perspective of the issue from where I stand, as an Asian woman.


You're right, I do have a bit of a crush on submissive Asian women. Don't worry though, keep on burning your bra in defiance along with your Western sisters, I'm sure that'll get the men queuing up!


----------



## blc1 (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm personally not favorably disposed to the idea as it usually leads to the dissolution of culture. My own family has become more and more "white-washed" and I find it disheartening that we are losing our Mexican identity.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

chefdave said:


> You're right, I do have a bit of a crush on submissive Asian women. Don't worry though, keep on burning your bra in defiance along with your Western sisters, I'm sure that'll get the men queuing up!


Yeah, my life really revolves around getting men to queue up. I guess I could try, but my bf might have an issue with that.


----------

